# Taschenrechner mit der möglichkeit der Formelerstellung



## Makalvian (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo, wie der Titel schon beschreibt suche ich einen guten Taschenrechner mit den sich auch leicht Formeln einspeichern lassen.

Zum Hintergrund ich bin derzeit kurz vor Ende der Ausbildung zum Technischen Zeichner. 
Nachdem wir die letzten Wochen damit verbracht haben Tabellen in der 12831 zu Interpolieren, kam der Ruf durch die Klasse nach einem Taschenrechner mit dem sich auch leicht Formeln einspeichern lassen.
Unser Lehrer hatte auch keinen Einwand sagte nur, dass er nicht genügend Zeit hätte um nach einen guten heraus zu suchen.

Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand einen empfehlen könnte, mit der entweder auf der Arbeit oder dem Betrieb schafft. 

Edit: Der Kaufpreis sollte bei max 70 euro liegen. 

Sry kam etwas spät trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag mit dem Voyage.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Februar 2011)

http://education.ti....il/de_v200.html

Den haben wir in der Schule, damit lässt sich sehr viel machen


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. Februar 2011)

Kann dir den Ti Voyage 200, den übrigens auch schon H2OTest gepostet hat, empfehlen. Benutzen wir ebenfalls in der Schule, für Mathe LK reichts. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man damit auch in die dritte Dimension gehen kann...

70 Euro wird (neu) schwer denke ich.Kannst es ja mal bei EBay probieren.


----------



## Ennia (18. Februar 2011)

der ti v200 ist total "overpowered" um es mal in neudeutsch auszudrücken  Ich brauchte damals in der Schule einen Ti-92, den du gebraucht sicherlich unter EUR 60,- bekommst. Aber auch ein Ti-82 oder Ti-83 kann Formeln speichern (STO-Taste) und diese Modelle bekommst du neu um unter EUR 70,-.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Casio-CFX-9850GB-Plus-Taschenrechner-wei%C3%9F/dp/B00009WHFV

hab/hatte ich immer, damit geht formeln speichern auch schon


----------

